# Anyone have the old De Rosa Idol geometry ?



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Need to look at some sizes, however, I can't find the geometry guide on the internet of the old Idol. Can anyone help me out? Cheers


----------



## flateric (Jul 1, 2003)

Here you go.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

A thousand thanks !


----------



## williambush (Mar 17, 2010)

Its sound to me


----------

